# SLES 9 Help! name daemon



## Castiel (Dec 13, 2009)

I'm doing a project for school. And I have to write on how to configure the name daemon for SLES 9. I don't know how, and I have searched so much and I can't find anything that makes since for me or I am looking at the right thing and I just don't realize it. Help please? 

Question:


> Task 4 - Explain how to configure the Name daemon for the version of Linux being used in your class.  Include screen shots showing the needed output. You may assume your audience is a system administrator.


----------



## Disparia (Dec 13, 2009)

I believe they're talking about BIND:

http://www.redhat.com/docs/manuals/linux/RHL-9-Manual/custom-guide/ch-bindconf.html


----------



## Castiel (Dec 13, 2009)

Thanks!


----------



## Castiel (Dec 13, 2009)

Okay, I'm trying to configure this but all the things to configure it in is for Redhat, Is there anything out there for SLES 9?


----------



## Disparia (Dec 13, 2009)

Lol, sorry. I saw the "ES" and my eyes totally overlooked the "SL"

Maybe: http://www.informit.com/articles/article.aspx?p=413711&seqNum=2


----------



## Castiel (Dec 13, 2009)

Jizzler said:


> Lol, sorry. I saw the "ES" and my eyes totally overlooked the "SL"
> 
> Maybe: http://www.informit.com/articles/article.aspx?p=413711&seqNum=2





Thanks man!


----------

